# Startup Problems ... Help!



## kuotajua (Feb 20, 2004)

91 Nissan Stanza, Automatic 

Car won't start. After warming engine/driving for awhile the engine goes off and car will not start unless it is charged. Sometimes it starts when I step on the gas pedal.

I have changed battery, alternator so far. I even replaced the ignition wire set and it worked fine for 1 day then it died on me again. I am planning to replace the spark plugs. Any adivice....please. 

Thank you in advance. 
Kuotajua.


----------



## adamkaul (Feb 1, 2004)

kuotajua said:


> 91 Nissan Stanza, Automatic
> 
> Car won't start. After warming engine/driving for awhile the engine goes off and car will not start unless it is charged. Sometimes it starts when I step on the gas pedal.
> 
> ...


Does it have to be charged? What if you just let it sit for awhile? Sounds like some type of an electrical problem. Almost like somethings warming up and then shorting out. I'll look at the book and let ya know...


----------



## adamkaul (Feb 1, 2004)

Check the fuel pressure and for ignition spark after it shuts down. If it's fuel pressure take a look at the fuel pressure regulator, if it's ignition, check out the coil and the power transistor unit.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

adamkaul said:


> Check the fuel pressure and for ignition spark after it shuts down. If it's fuel pressure take a look at the fuel pressure regulator, if it's ignition, check out the coil and the power transistor unit.


I agree with Adam. Try replacing the spark plugs first and then see what happens. Also take a look inside the distributor cap to check the condition of the cap, rotor, and to see if there is oil or anything wet inside the distributor.

Troy


----------



## adamkaul (Feb 1, 2004)

KA24Tech said:


> I agree with Adam. Try replacing the spark plugs first and then see what happens. Also take a look inside the distributor cap to check the condition of the cap, rotor, and to see if there is oil or anything wet inside the distributor.
> 
> Troy


Definately, sounds to me like you are somehow losing spark.


----------

